# What are you buying from Nintendo for Christmas ?



## osirisjem (Dec 2, 2013)

Myself,
I'm getting Pokemon X (for 3DS XL) and The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword (for the Wii).


----------



## TyBlood13 (Dec 2, 2013)

At the very least I'm getting Super Mario 3D World & Zelda


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 2, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> At the very least I'm getting Super Mario 3D World & Zelda


 
Same ^.^


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 2, 2013)

The vitality sensor if it comes out.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 2, 2013)

Lucky for me, schadenfreude is free.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Dec 2, 2013)

Nothing, maybe Kingdom hearts 3DS because it's the only thing that isn't getting a HD Re-Release :/


----------



## Etheboss (Dec 2, 2013)

Nothing, NoMOMoney, unless i sell my mother in law... but it's not worth the fight with my girlfriend


----------



## DarkKnigh_t (Dec 2, 2013)

Im getting a new game for 3DS thinking about fire emblem or luigis mansion 2 im still not sure


----------



## emigre (Dec 2, 2013)

Jack shit.


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 2, 2013)

Ill prolly pickup Super mario 3D world but thats about it. Already have pokemon and the new zelda doesnt interest me at all and iv still yet to get AC4 and Batman: origins so thats my christmas gaming wrapped up right there.


----------



## Demonbart (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm thinking of finaly buying Fire Emblem Awakening. I've wanted to play it since it came out, but everytime there was another game that I wanted to play just that much more.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 2, 2013)

Absolutely nothing because their holiday line up is straight up bad.

Pokemon and Super Mario 3D World. Already bought Pokemon and Mario platformers have become highly uninteresting.


----------



## T Link7 (Dec 2, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Absolutely nothing because their holiday line up is straight up bad.
> 
> Pokemon and Super Mario 3D World. Already bought Pokemon and Mario platformers have become highly uninteresting.


 

In your opinion  I think Mario 3D World is a very enjoyable game, my favourite Wii U game by far (yes I have more than one)! Much better than NSMB U/2. And aren't you forgetting Zelda?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 2, 2013)

T Link7 said:


> In your opinion  I think Mario 3D World is a very enjoyable game, my favourite Wii U game by far (yes I have more than one)! Much better than NSMB U/2. And aren't you forgetting Zelda?


 

Wind Waker is a HD port (sorry, "remake") of decidedly one of the worst Zelda games. Oh boy.


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Dec 2, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Wind Waker is a HD port (sorry, "remake") of decidedly one of the worst Zelda games. Oh boy.


 

Most people rank Wind Waker within their top 5 favorite Zelda games.... not sure where you are getting your information for unless it is purely just your opinion on the game. Prima actually ranked it as #2 higher than even LttP.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 2, 2013)

A limited edition Zelda 3DS XL.

Yeah. I know.

Mind you, it's not for myself. Girlfriend happens to like Zelda games. I mean, really, what did you expect me to say?


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 2, 2013)

Probably nothing.
Dun have the money to spare unfortunately.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 2, 2013)

LegendAssassinF said:


> A lot of people like it, so you can't not like it.


 

Mmhmm.


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Dec 2, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Mmhmm.


 

Thanks for twisting my words for something that I didn't say at all... He said decidedly which means decisive and confident way (of it being the worst game). Which in my opinion is purely his opinion since it is coming from a person that clearly hasn't played all the Zelda titles even the home console have worst Zelda game coughCD-icough.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 2, 2013)

Not a damn thing. I finally acknowledged that Nintendo is no longer the company that defined my childhood when I sold my 3DS and didn't miss it in the slightest. Don't even get me started on the home consoles.


----------



## loco365 (Dec 2, 2013)

Probably nothing unless something decent appears on the eShop over the holidays. Got all the games I want.


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 2, 2013)

Probably nothing now.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 2, 2013)

Not a thing. If anything, I'll be selling my 3DS and pogymanz games for extra Christmas cash after seeing how buttfuck easy they made ALBW...I mean, I thought it was gonna be a nice sequel to LTTP, but they hold your hand so much that I just can't be bothered with it...


----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2013)

Gateway 3DS


----------



## Gahars (Dec 2, 2013)

LegendAssassinF said:


> Thanks for twisting my words for something that I didn't say at all... He said decidedly which means decisive and confident way (of it being the worst game). *Which in my opinion is purely his opinion* since it is coming from a person that clearly hasn't played all the Zelda titles even the home console have worst Zelda game coughCD-icough.


 
"It's just your opinion!" really is the weakest response there is. No shit it's his opinion. What, is he going to post someone else's opinion?

People don't have to preface every statement with "In my opinion..." because it's assumed to be their opinion unless stated otherwise. People don't have to apologize for their opinions just because they disagree with others. You can have confidence in your opinion because it's, you know, your opinion.


----------



## T Link7 (Dec 2, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Wind Waker is a HD port (sorry, "remake") of decidedly one of the worst Zelda games. Oh boy.


 

Well I quite like Wind Waker, but I meant the 3DS game (Link Between Worlds).


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Dec 2, 2013)

Gahars said:


> "It's just your opinion!" really is the weakest response there is. No shit it's his opinion. What, is he going to post someone else's opinion?
> 
> People don't have to preface every statement with "In my opinion..." because it's assumed to be their opinion unless stated otherwise. People don't have to apologize for their opinions just because they disagree with others. You can have confidence in your opinion because it's, you know, your opinion.


 

I'm just saying that I highly doubt he thinks that it is the worst game because that is an ignorant thing to say when you haven't play every game in a series.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 2, 2013)

LegendAssassinF said:


> I'm just saying that I highly doubt he thinks that it is the worst game because that is an ignorant thing to say when you haven't play every game in a series.


 
Uhh...sorry wut? You don't need to "play every game in a series" to know that one of them is bad. I can call FF13 bad, despite only playing like 4 of the FF games.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 2, 2013)

Beside a Wii Fit U Meter, nothing.


----------



## Rayder (Dec 2, 2013)

I done with Nintendo and their kiddie games and weak spec'd systems.


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> A limited edition Zelda 3DS XL.
> 
> Yeah. I know.
> 
> Mind you, it's not for myself. Girlfriend happens to like Zelda games. I mean, really, what did you expect me to say?


 
At least _someone_ in the relationship has good taste in video games.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 2, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> At least _someone_ in the relationship has good taste in video games.


 
Don't insult Foxi's girlfriend like that


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 2, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> At least _someone_ in the relationship has good taste in video games.


 
Nice try, ruseman - the 3DS has no _(good)_ games! I saw right through your deception!


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Nice try, ruseman - the 3DS has no _(good)_ games! I saw right through your deception!


 
#VitaMasterRace


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 2, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> #VitaMasterRace


 
Is if there was ever any doubt.


----------



## EyeZ (Dec 2, 2013)

Pre-ordered Bravely Default earlier.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 2, 2013)

Well I got my Windwaker HD early and I love it!
So I am most likely buying A Link Between Worlds, a 2DS (or Zelda 3DS, not sure yet,) Super Mario 3DS World, Zombi U, Skyward Sword, and a few other games I can't think of right now.


----------



## Dork (Dec 2, 2013)

Super Mario 3D World and Link Between Worlds.
Not Nintendo, but I'm also getting a


Spoiler



Vita


----------



## nando (Dec 2, 2013)

i got pikmin 3 and mario 3d world and that will be it for nintendo


----------



## ilman (Dec 2, 2013)

I actually have a sh1tton of money to spend these holidays (scholarship money for education...but I can use some here), so I'll catch up with all my techie stuff.
Limited Edition Zelda 3DS XL (Dat Bling)
Pokemon X
Sonic Lost World
DK:Country Returns 3D
Colours 3D
Steamworld Dig

And not from Nintendo:
Galaxy Note 10.1 2014 edition LTE (P605) (Dat S Pen, Snapdragon, RAM and Battery)
A legit version of SAI (I've been sailin' the seas till now)
Most likely a new phone, since my old one lags at Chrome and can't multi-task sh1t. Probably one of those cheapo Lenovos.


Basically, many digital artist stuff and some gaems.
Looking forward to Christmas.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 2, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Vita


 
Come to the Dark Side, we have cookies! It's not like you don't already have it in your nick or anything...


----------



## Dork (Dec 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Come to the Dark Side, we have cookies! It's not like you don't already have it in your nick or anything...


 
>choosing sides


Spoiler


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 2, 2013)

A Wii U if other debts don't eat too much of my extra cash. *crosses fingers*
KNOW I won't have enough cash left over after that for any games so game selection doesn't bug me TOO much (although the console's year's head start helps a little bit) but I'll be focusing my attention on something else for it that's FREE almost by definition (Linux ;o; )


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 2, 2013)

why didnt you just make what you are getting from christmas thread?


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 3, 2013)

Most of the games I'm getting this month are for the Vita and Vita TV

Of course I have this game coming quite soon



Spoiler









The second season was garbage but Konami outdid itself with the game, they have almost every existing card in the game and has a free battle mode, a good start to December.


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 3, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> why didnt you just make what you are getting from christmas thread?


I agree.
I have so many gaming related things I want to but that's not from Nintendo.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 3, 2013)

Nothing hue


----------



## lampdemon (Dec 3, 2013)

Probably nothing, maybe a club nintendo game if the next rotation is good.

Nice to see that we're getting a yugioh on the 3ds, not so nice that it's only for Japan.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Dec 3, 2013)

Not a thing is planned  TBH with a Sega Nomad coming my way I may be more in the market for some Mega Drive / Genesis carts xD


----------



## Qtis (Dec 3, 2013)

Maybe the 3DS zelda game, maybe the 3DS XL Zelda edition. Not really my line up of game (don't have a WiiU), but on the other hand, I do have a PS4 coming during New Year (yes, expected delivery 31/12/2013-2/1/2014). And I bought a Nexus 5. So I'm kinda broke.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 3, 2013)

Also getting Pokemon Y for Xmas. There was too much other stuff I wanted to play when the games released, and I wasn't entirely in the mood. But I'm ready now, I think. That's about it, though. Everything else under the tree has little to do with Nintendo.


----------



## Chocolina (Dec 3, 2013)

Nothing because I already own anything of value Nintendo has already offered with the exception of Mario 3D World, but I'm not getting a Wii U for awhile.


----------



## _Mary_ (Dec 5, 2013)

im gettin 3ds XL and Zelda and kingdom heart coz my boyfriend is not worth giving a gift.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 5, 2013)

Bravely Default.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 6, 2013)

Honestly, I'm not sure. It depends on the Christmas money I get, etc.. I only have one Wii U game (WW HD) and have only bought one 3DS game released this year (aLBW), even though there's at least a couple Wii U games I want, and a good number of 3DS games I want. So maybe I'll get some of those.

Aside from that, I really want to get myself an original SNES copy of aLttP, since I never beat that version and didn't play much through it (though I did play the GBA version 3 times this year alone). And I don't know if this counts, but I really want to get a repro cart of Zelda: Parallel Worlds if I can afford it. That way I'll have something Zelda to play since I'm almost done with my New Year's Resolution of beating all the canon Zelda games. 

Almost forgot, I did get my brother a DSLite for Christmas, and will also be grabbing him a handful of DS and GBA games to with it.


----------



## 2ndApex (Dec 6, 2013)

Bravely Default, LBW, and 3D World + W101 if I manage to pick up a Wii U


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 6, 2013)

Rayder said:


> I done with Nintendo and their kiddie games and weak spec'd systems.


 
That's a shame. *Orders Wind Waker HD*


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 6, 2013)

I actually bought a 2DS for myself


----------



## geishroy (Dec 6, 2013)

LegendAssassinF said:


> Most people rank Wind Waker within their top 5 favorite Zelda games.... not sure where you are getting your information for unless it is purely just your opinion on the game. Prima actually ranked it as #2 higher than even LttP.


 

WW is too easy and too boring. a kids game with kiddie grafix. TP wii is a gc game with terrible controls. SS a wii game with terrible controls. Console Zelda has been bad for a very long time.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 6, 2013)

geishroy said:


> WW is too easy and too boring. a kids game with kiddie grafix. TP wii is a gc game with terrible controls. SS a wii game with terrible controls. Console Zelda has been bad for a very long time.


 

Subjective opinions are subjective. Just because you don't like those games doesn't mean others don't. The controls weren't terrible, you just need to learn how to use them. And kiddie graphics being a reason to hate a game? Really?


----------



## Windaga (Dec 6, 2013)

The fiance and I already ordered Dream Team, Pokemon X, and Wonderful 101, bought an eShop card for LBW, and I was thinking of maybeeee picking up Ghost Trick at this new Game store that opened up. I bought my aunt a 2DS with Pokemon Y and Clubhouse Games, and we were thinking of getting his older brother a 3DSXL and Virtue's Last Reward. Dunno just yet. We were also thinking of getting Wind Waker HD and maybe Wii Fit U.

I didn't ever finish Wind Waker so I'm super excited for it, but we might run out of our allocated finances for gaming before that, because he also wanted to get the Mass Effect Trilogy for his parents. And we chipped in for half a PS4 for the family :/


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Dec 6, 2013)

Not really christmas yet bu bought Bravely Default on eShop today.
Also seems like I have some things coming up so that I might get a bit of cash to use on games.
In case everything goes as I want and  I get paid before the end of December I probably buy:


The Legend of Zelda - A Link Between Worlds (Not 100% sure though, I love zelda game's but I have heard so much about how easy and short the game is)
 Fire Emblem: Awakening(I was originally planning on getting this this summer but my economy didn't agree with my plans)
Attack of the Friday Monsters! A Tokyo Tale(Seems fun and does not cost that much)
SteamWorld Dig(also looks pretty fun to pick up every now and then. and the price is also not that bad)
Wii U Wind Waker HD collector edition(This will be purchased on contract/part payment)
ZombieU(Since I probably order from the same site this will also be included in the contract/part payment)
AC black flag
A lot of this won't probably be bought in the end though if I don't get that job xD
I'm also sharing flat with my brother so some of this stuff we share the payment on.


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Dec 6, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Subjective opinions are subjective. Just because you don't like those games doesn't mean others don't. The controls weren't terrible, you just need to learn how to use them. And kiddie graphics being a reason to hate a game? Really?


 

Don't worry he must be a "hardcore" gamer who only plays CoD and claims that each one looks graphical better with each "new" release. He can only be told where to go and what to do he can't handle the pressure of exploring and learning how to do new things.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 7, 2013)

Not really a Nintendo game, but i'm getting Tales of the Abyss for my sister. She always wanted to play it, but i kinda broke our PS2.
S'bout it.


----------



## EthanObi (Dec 7, 2013)

*Cough* I must be the only person who bought myself a DMG-001 Gameboy for christmas...


----------



## Sop (Dec 7, 2013)

nothing. getting new boxing gear for christmas


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 7, 2013)

Kyouhei said:


> *Cough* I must be the only person who bought myself a DMG-001 Gameboy for christmas...


 
me too... back in '94


----------



## EyeZ (Dec 7, 2013)

Received Bravely Default today..... really enjoying it.

Also purchased Super Mario 3D World, it looks stunning.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 7, 2013)

Kyouhei said:


> *Cough* I must be the only person who bought myself a DMG-001 Gameboy for christmas...


 
I would have just bought an AGS-101 instead


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 7, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> >choosing sides
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
You obviously chose the dark side already, judging by how every one of your systems is black.


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Dec 7, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> You obviously chose the dark side already, judging by how every one of your systems is black.


 

I heard tales of the dark side having cake....


----------



## Gahars (Dec 7, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> You obviously chose the dark side already, judging by how every one of your systems is black.


 

We Stormfront now.


----------



## geishroy (Dec 8, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Subjective opinions are subjective. Just because you don't like those games doesn't mean others don't. The controls weren't terrible, you just need to learn how to use them. And kiddie graphics being a reason to hate a game? Really?


 

no it is a bad game because it is too easy and too boring like I said. The kiddie graphics make it that much worse. If I wanted to wander around a boring and lifeless world for 20 hours, I'd play FF12. TP should have stayed a GC game plain and simple. And there are main instances where WM+ fails for SS. It sounds great on paper but fails on main aspects of having so much "precision".


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 8, 2013)

geishroy said:


> no it is a bad game because it is too easy and too boring like I said. The kiddie graphics make it that much worse. If I wanted to wander around a boring and lifeless world for 20 hours, I'd play FF12. TP should have stayed a GC game plain and simple. And there are main instances where WM+ fails for SS. It sounds great on paper but fails on main aspects of having so much "precision".


 

No it's not. To you, yes, to me and a lot of other people no. Cut the crap, we get it, you don't like it. Get over it. Who the hell cares about graphics not being to your liking?


----------



## DDTarZan (Dec 8, 2013)

Would like for a Black/Zelda edition Wii U, games like Mario 3D World, Pikmin 3, Wind Waker, etc. Looking for some deals. Or I could try and upgrade from 4.5 3ds to 4.5 XL. Sadly, my broke ass might just be repairing a Microsoft console, so Sorry Nintendo.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 8, 2013)

Nothing from Nintendo


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 8, 2013)

Already bought Super Mario 3D World (awesome game by the way), but I totally want Wind Waker HD as well!


----------



## Sterling (Dec 9, 2013)

geishroy said:


> WW is too easy and too boring. a kids game with kiddie grafix. TP wii is a gc game with terrible controls. SS a wii game with terrible controls. Console Zelda has been bad for a very long time.


 
No offense, but all the Zelda Games should be easy if you have two brain cells to rub together. If you feel like they're easy, it's because they are. I thought OoT was hard when I was like 11. That's only because abstract thinking was much tougher back then. The only reason Master Quest is as tough as it is now is because it was revamped with adults in mind. Zelda has always been primarily for children and teens.

As for Windwaker being the worst, Guild? You obviously haven't played Zelda II. That one was full of terrible executions, frustrating mechanics, and a deviation from the traditional formula. Maybe you also missed the CD-i games as well. Just for the record, Windwaker is my top Zelda game. The mechanics for Windwaker had polish and non-linear exploration that rewarded the player for exploring. It carried the same charm that OoT had, and the scope of exploration that Zelda 1 had. It was OoT with a fresh coat of paint, a new engine, and all new interior. Bash the graphics all you want, but that change was exactly what Zelda needed to define itself right then. Besides, the graphics held complexities that are hard to achieve today.

In case you've been playing your father's Super Nintendo for all these years in your basement, hand holding is one of the few things that has been necessary the more complex games get. Sure, it could be done less, but it isn't going anywhere as long as there's more than just moving a 2D sprite sided to side and avoiding spikes.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 9, 2013)

> Typical GBAtemp flame war


It's the most wonderful time of the YEARRRRRRRRRRRR...


----------



## Sterling (Dec 9, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> It's the most wonderful time of the YEARRRRRRRRRRRR...


 
Since when does a discussion make a flamewar? I don't see anything at all about my post that's purposely inciting. >.>


----------



## eosia (Dec 9, 2013)

a ps4


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 9, 2013)

Sterling said:


> Since when does a discussion make a flamewar? I don't see anything at all about my post that's purposely inciting. >.>


I never said your post in particular. Hence why I didn't quote anyone in particular. 

How is this huge off topic back and forth of "Nintendo sucks!" "Nintendo is the best!"  NOT a flame war?


----------



## Sterling (Dec 9, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I never said your post in particular. Hence why I didn't quote anyone in particular.
> 
> How is this huge off topic back and forth of "Nintendo sucks!" "Nintendo is the best!" NOT a flame war?


 
I don't see anything about that... I encourage you to look again. How is this any less off topic by the way? Please reconsider what off-topic is, and what a flame war is. If a little discursive debate is all that makes a flame war, then the internet would be no more than a pile of ash. Now, if you're not going to discuss the Nintendo products you might, or might not receive for Christmas, what are you doing here with that handheld fan?

Personally, I have my eye on a Wii U for myself. That, and Windwaker HD.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 9, 2013)

Sterling said:


> As for Windwaker being the worst, Guild? You obviously haven't played Zelda II. That one was full of terrible executions, frustrating mechanics, and a deviation from the traditional formula.



This is one of the dumbest things to say in terms of Zelda 2. You can't say it strayed away from traditional Zelda when there was only ONE Zelda game before it.

And honestly, Zelda 2 isn't that bad. It's buttfucking with a sandpaper condom hard yeah, but it's still a pretty good game.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 9, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> This is one of the dumbest things to say in terms of Zelda 2. You can't say it strayed away from traditional Zelda when there was only ONE Zelda game before it.
> 
> And honestly, Zelda 2 isn't that bad. It's buttfucking with a sandpaper condom hard yeah, but it's still a pretty good game.


 
I can say that because it was so radically different than the first. It's part of the reason they went back to the other formula.

Did I say it was a bad game, or a bad Zelda title? The two are not mutually inclusive.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 9, 2013)

Sterling said:


> I can say that because it was so radically different than the first. It's part of the reason they went back to the other formula.
> 
> Did I say it was a bad game, or a bad Zelda title? The two are not mutually inclusive.



They didn't really go back to the original format. The original just placed players into the world. No map. No idea where to go. A Link to the Past told players where to go, Ocarina of time and forward went third person and not top down. A Link Between Worlds is more like ALttP.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 9, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> They didn't really go back to the original format. The original just placed players into the world. No map. No idea where to go. A Link to the Past told players where to go, Ocarina of time and forward went third person and not top down. A Link Between Worlds is more like ALttP.


 
Exploration is what I mean. Sure, they told you where to go, but the old format is free exploration.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 11, 2013)

Well I bought LEGO Marvel Superheroes and Arkham Origins for the Wii U and it has yet to arrive on my doorstep, so I'll call that a Christmas gift then ;P


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Dec 11, 2013)

Probably just Mario. I already bought Zelda HD, Zelda 3ds, and Rayman.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 11, 2013)

I picked up Zelda: Spirit Tracks and Kirby Super Star Ultra (this is the third time I bought this game, lol) from GameStop. I then proceeded to buy Super Mario World (GBA), Yoshi's Island (GBA), and F-Zero: GP Legend off Amazon. All these games go with the DSLite I got my brother for Christmas.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 11, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> They didn't really go back to the original format. The original just placed players into the world. No map. No idea where to go. A Link to the Past told players where to go, Ocarina of time and forward went third person and not top down. A Link Between Worlds is more like ALttP.


technically it came packaged with a map and some idea of what to do actually found some pics of the original map

edit: on topic; Pokemon Y,Mario 3d World


Spoiler


----------



## osirisjem (Dec 16, 2013)

Just added another Nintendo item for Christmas. 
SSBB for the Wii


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 17, 2013)

Look at this.


----------



## Deleted member 329676 (Dec 20, 2013)

I already bought myself Wind Waker HD (to be delivered by Santa) but I'm eyeing  a few more depending on if I can find a good deal or not.


----------



## steveroo (Dec 24, 2013)

A used famicom controller officially from nintendo and an adapter to use it on my ps2/ps1
http://www.raphnet-tech.com/products/snes2psx_adapter/index.php

using my adapters for the gamecube and usb/360 I now can use a snes on my computer/360/ps1/ps2/wii/gamecube with out any lag.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 24, 2013)

probably will get Pokemon Y and Shin Megami Tensei 4 for the 3ds and a 12gb ps3 to replace my broken one


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 24, 2013)

As previously expected, I ended up getting the 3DS XL Limited Edition Zelda bundle for my girlfriend, she gave me her Cosmo Black 3DS with a Circlepad Pro in return. In terms of games, she bought me Pokemon Y and Dark Souls and I got her Beyond: Two Souls. For both of us, I bought The Walking Dead: Season 2 Episode 1. For registering the XL system I unexpectedly received a Super Mario 3D Land code which I immediately traded for a Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate code since both she and I love playing that game on Multi. Overall, a very fruitful gaming Christmas.


----------



## Crisp Cookie (Dec 24, 2013)

I probably get mario 3d land and  pokemon x


----------



## Crisp Cookie (Dec 24, 2013)

osirisjem said:


> Just added another Nintendo item for Christmas.
> SSBB for the Wii
> 
> View attachment 5520


Good choice, really nice game


----------



## osirisjem (Dec 30, 2013)

Had fun playing Luigi's Mansion


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> As previously expected, I ended up getting the 3DS XL Limited Edition Zelda bundle for my girlfriend, she gave me her Cosmo Black 3DS with a Circlepad Pro in return. In terms of games, she bought me Pokemon Y and Dark Souls and I got her Beyond: Two Souls. For both of us, I bought The Walking Dead: Season 2 Episode 1. For registering the XL system I unexpectedly received a Super Mario 3D Land code which I immediately traded for a Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate code since both she and I love playing that game on Multi. Overall, a very fruitful gaming Christmas.


 
Kind of off topic, but what do you think of Dark Souls? If you look at my recent post in the "What Did You Accomplish in Gaming Today?" thread, I have some pretty heavy criticism of it. Tl;dr, I love the difficulty, but am overall disappointed with the game.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Kind of off topic, but what do you think of Dark Souls? If you look at my recent post in the "What Did You Accomplish in Gaming Today?" thread, I have some pretty heavy criticism of it. Tl;dr, I love the difficulty, but am overall disappointed with the game.


 
Uhm... didn't get to play it much, got out of the prison and I'm in the hub world now. Seeing that I like this kind of games, I enjoy it - it's a step up from the fantastic Demon's Souls.


----------

